# Fantasy Baseball



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi there, just a quickie, I was wondering if anyone fancies joining a fantasy baseball league? It will be run on Yahoo and the live online draft is tomorrow evening at 8.30pm. The is a thread about it in the off-topic lounge at pricenetwork.ca if anyone is interested.

Hope to see you there.

jimbo


----------

